# Shell Programmierung Hilfe zum Test



## RedoXXX (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab schon letzte Woche Freitag im Forum was gepostet. Leider hab ich mich nicht an die Regeln gehalten und mein Thread wurde geschlossen, zurecht. Ich versuche jetzt ein bisschen anders. Ich hab morgen ein Test in Shell Programmierung, und darf Internet verwenden. Ich wollte fragen ob mir vielleicht jemand helfen kann beim Test. Wenn jemand das Herz hat mir zu helfen, bitte gebt mir euer ICQ. So könnten wir kommunizieren.

Falls sich niemand meldet kann ich das nachvollziehen.

Mein ICQ Nummer: 178-318-804

PS.: Der Test dauert von 8:00 Uhr bis 9:40 Uhr


----------



## Sinac (18. Mai 2006)

Jetzt mal im Ernst, du hattest doch wohl genug Zeit dir auf anderem Wege Infos zu holen, oder? Du musst ja zumindest grob wissen worum es geht und hier hätten dir bestimmt viele Leute sagen können wo du gute Informationen dazu herbekommst undbei speziellen Fragen wäre dir auch geholfen worden. Aber selbst so ist Google bestimmt dein Freund, da findet du genug über Shell-Programmierung. Und lernst noch was dabei!


----------



## RedoXXX (18. Mai 2006)

Ich sag ja nicht dass ich nicht genug gelernt habe, nur kommt es bei Programmierung immer auf erfahrung an. Ich kann ja Funktionen anwenden die ich kenne, aber bei diesen Shell Programmierung kommen immer Problemstellungen von denen ich keine Ahnung habe wo ich anfangen soll, welche Funktionen ich anwenden soll.


----------

